# AlwaysTheAunt test thread



## AlwaysTheAunt

Hi Ladies! I figured I would start s feb cycle test thread with all my lovely shadows lol

tests from today 10dpo :) 2 different tests as I saw shadows... ;)

I always count anything other than a clear line as bfn regardless but find others squinter/progression tests interesting, so thought I'd do the same! both have no colour.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it! Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it! Good luck for your next test :)

Thanks Bev! Gonna try gold out until 12dpo for my last frer... hoping my cheapies come tomorrow so can test a day earlier :D:D:D


----------



## Bevziibubble

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Thanks Bev! Gonna try gold out until 12dpo for my last frer... hoping my cheapies come tomorrow so can test a day earlier :D:D:D


 Good luck. I hope the cheapies arrive soon! :dust:


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

My cheapies arrived! So dod a test off 2hr hold and no surprise bfn :( hoping its still too early as my daughter was 12dpo line and only after the time limit passed. 

Still got time!


----------



## Bevziibubble

There is still chance yet! :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Good luck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it hon good luck


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

March 8dpo tests! Had a rough night so decided to use a frer to have no indecisiveness today. both bfn kind of to be expected so early :) Staying hopeful!


----------



## JessaBear36

:hugs:good luck.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Actually crying. Please let this be the start of a bfp! Knew i picked up an extra pack of tests for a reason! 

Also for the first time ever today my daughter did the looking for a sibling under her legs! So decided to take one more for the day and the line came up straight away.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!!


----------



## soloso

I see something!! Good luck for next tests x


----------



## amb_83

I see a faint line! Good luck :dust:


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

9dpo morning tests! I do usually get better lines in the arvo but my hubby is home then and i want a clear line when i tell him i might be! Frer is same test, different pics


----------



## soloso

I see something faint. Fingers crossed you get good progression x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Well, this morning both looks bfn. Must've been the dreaded indents? Praying there is still time....


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

SMU has the faintest line again... hoping its just slow rise hcg and my fmu is dud. (I never got good lines with my daughter with fmu). I guess time will tell regardless! 

Hate being on the rollercoaster but also POAS addict that can't hold out


----------



## JessaBear36

Good luck i see lines on ur other tests. Do u have a picture of the new test?


----------



## JessaBear36

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Well, this morning both looks bfn. Must've been the dreaded indents? Praying there is still time....
> 
> View attachment 1096162

I see a faint line on the IC.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I cant really see it in pics at all :/ 

Ic has the faintest line too but cant get that on camera either. 

I never got a clear line until 12dpo with my daughter but those vfl gave me hope of getting early!


----------



## Lucy3

That’s frer doesn’t look stark white, I’m sure something is catching my eye?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Lucy3 said:


> That’s frer doesn’t look stark white, I’m sure something is catching my eye?

Its got a shadow line in person but its ridiculously faint :(


----------



## Lucy3

Ugh. How many dpo are you?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I'm 10 dpo :) never got lines with my daughter until 12dpo. And even the same urine as this test ic is stark white. No hint of a line at all!


----------



## Skye75

Stalking, hoping for lines when you test next :D


----------



## Lucy3

Also stalking :D I must have the worst line eye - I swear I can see one?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

FMU 11dpo. Still very faint and looks the same in photos but in person to me its a clear line. Hubby can't see it (but his eyesight is terrible) lol

But for fmu im happy with progress!


----------



## JessaBear36

Looks a bit darker to me GL


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Thanks was really hoping to see much better progression to be honest. Its dried lighter so not sure :/


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks a bit darker :)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

This was afternoon test after 1.5hr hold, slightly darker but was still incredibly faint. After spotting started but spotting is heavier today. Still brown but given lines aren't progressing and i have no tests left, gonna say im out this month. 

We aren't trying next month due to having a due date of Christmas :( was really hoping this was it


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm still seeing something on the last one hon. I'm so sorry they haven't progressed it really is horrible when that happens :hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

:hugs: I can see the line. Fingers crossed af doesn’t show and it’s getting extra comfy in there


----------



## Skye75

Sorry your lines aren't progressing :hug:


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Sorry:( I can't really see any lines on the tests, but I know that my frers from last week (which were definitely negative at that point, because I've since then had an IB and then gotten positives) had super faint lines in person, I feel like frers often have a ghost line, and that slightly reflective surface makes it worse don't you think?? Anyway you're not out quite yet and big fingers crossed that you see something definitive very soon!!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Ive taken at least 4 frer since and zero lines. (I believe it was a chemical and kept testing to make sure no lines came up that could mean just indents). So ive classed it as a very early misc and af started bang on time and lines immediately disappeared. Unless some sheer miracle had faint lines across two brands for 4 days


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm I'm sorry


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

My POAS addict ass is back! After not wanting to try this month due to a christmas due date, my husband decided on cd14 to just not pull out... so here we are! Could be about 7-8dpo? 

Thank god for cheapies. I swear i saw a faint line on 1 so dipped a second in same urine and that had a shadow line too. (Shadow lines love me apparently). 
These are 10mui which I've never had before! You cant see the lines in these photos but figure I'd post them anyway.

I will be very happy if i am pregnant but really wish the due date was not near christmas. 

I had a tarot reading done by Tas tarot which said early Autumn/september and would see rainbows when i have conceived. Let me tell you i have seen so many rainbows in the last week! (Photo was outside my daughters childcare yesterday). So will be interesting as it is our autumn now....


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Hmmm this one has a way more clear line? I wonder if these are faulty tests.... doesnt help my poas addiction!


----------



## Lucy3

Yay new test thread! I can see what you mean, I can see a shadow on the bottom pic. Exciting! That’s so cool you keep seeing rainbows, what a lovely sign


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Lucy3 said:


> Yay new test thread! I can see what you mean, I can see a shadow on the bottom pic. Exciting! That’s so cool you keep seeing rainbows, what a lovely sign

The shadow lines annoy me after those last few months where they only slightly progressed! I counted them as chemicals as I've never had lines on other cycles and i test like a maniac lol


----------



## Lucy3

They’re the worst! I am starting to think that bfns are better than shadows that don’t progress. Not as fun but also not as stressful! Are you testing daily at this point?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Lucy3 said:


> They’re the worst! I am starting to think that bfns are better than shadows that don’t progress. Not as fun but also not as stressful! Are you testing daily at this point?

I definately prefer stark white bfn than any faint lines. They're so much more heartbreaking! 

If im home i test too many times a day... you know... for science?! Haha but when i work or am out i try a fmu and 1 evening test as i usually get better lines in the afternoon but also wonder all day if i dont test.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Well heres todays bfn/weird shadow lines. I dont trust cheapies to not give off very faint lines.

This mornings has dried with an evap of course.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I also don't really trust them...I used them a lot for the past few months before getting BFP, and I just feel like... You can always sort of see something if you're looking for it. The dye moves across unevenly often...or settles then seems to disappear...I just wouldn't count them as positive until a picture easily shows it! Good luck, as yours may well turn in to just that!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Fuchsia1412 said:


> I also don't really trust them...I used them a lot for the past few months before getting BFP, and I just feel like... You can always sort of see something if you're looking for it. The dye moves across unevenly often...or settles then seems to disappear...I just wouldn't count them as positive until a picture easily shows it! Good luck, as yours may well turn in to just that!

I also never count positive unless its on 2 different brands and over consecutive days :) i never had this trouble with my daughter its very frustrating!


----------



## NightFlower

Good luck


----------



## Lucy3

How are you going? Have you tested again this morning?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I did and very clear bfn this morning!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy3

Aww bummer. How many dpo do you think yob are today?


----------



## NightFlower

How confusing I could see some lines on a few of your tests


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Maybe 11dpo and more bfn this morning (they have shadows again but i feel thats common with ic)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

And a beautiful dye run


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

July cycle - 8dpo tests and lh test. (They did not touch and all from same pee). 

I dont intend to test again until tuesday (13dpo), as i only have a couple cheapies left and a digital. I've really tried to focus on positive thoughts this month that i am pregnant until proven otherwise... i know its an ivf saying/quote but i needed a positive quote to think about. 

Note - again i dont take any shadow lines seriously. But it satisfied my poas urge for today :)


----------



## NightFlower

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> July cycle - 8dpo tests and lh test. (They did not touch and all from same pee).
> 
> I dont intend to test again until tuesday (13dpo), as i only have a couple cheapies left and a digital. I've really tried to focus on positive thoughts this month that i am pregnant until proven otherwise... i know its an ivf saying/quote but i needed a positive quote to think about.
> 
> Note - again i dont take any shadow lines seriously. But it satisfied my poas urge for today :)
> 
> View attachment 1100292
> View attachment 1100293

I can see lines on all 3 pregnancy tests good luck


----------



## Catmumof4

Good luck! Was following on the July testing thread x


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Catmumof4 said:


> Good luck! Was following on the July testing thread x

Thanks i tend to post on both so i have a record for future months :) hopefully though i wont need a future month!


----------



## Lucy3

Ooh yay following! Did you test this morning?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Lucy3 said:


> Ooh yay following! Did you test this morning?

 I went to but realised i only had ovulation tests in my toilet stash and hubby was asleep in the bedroom ‍♀️ i also only have 1 cheapie left! So im going to take it tonight and then thats it until maybe sunday night.... 

But if theres any actual line tonight i might duck out to the shops


----------



## Lucy3

If there’s a line tonight you have to get some more!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Mutiple angles of my lonely cheapie haha 

There is something there but i cant tell if its the same as yesterday or not. Im already home now so i doubt i will go out and get any tests... then tomorrow my aunt is with me all day so i wont be able to get more :(


----------



## Lucy3

I can see something! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something too. Good luck :)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Lucy3 said:


> I can see something! How many dpo are you?

I should be 9dpo today :) still plenty of time for lines to appear... i hope lol


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Not sure what to think. I got a 3 pack frer, and took one that was stark white (but had also drank a coffee... so kinda dilute pee). Then an hour later took another (because I'm nuts and this is why i dont buy tests....), and a blatant pink line came up within 3 minutes. 

Ive put it down to a bad indent, because the line isn't consistent (it has a darker pink patch?) And I dont know it just feels sus? (And i dont want to get my hopes up).


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

More pics, because I could...


----------



## missielibra

That line is too obvious to be an indent or the dreaded FRER line. This is a proper line for sure!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

missielibra said:


> That line is too obvious to be an indent or the dreaded FRER line. This is a proper line for sure!

I have everything crossed it is! I dont want a repeat of last month of it disappearing the next day/days :(


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

This is the same test, but 2hrs later... (ive had nice lines disappear but this one is currently still going strong).

I'm so glad im going away and won't be able to test for 2 days!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something. Good luck for your next test. Enjoy your time away :)


----------



## Catmumof4

Omg I seeeee it lol!! Love your 'because I could' comment :haha: 

Giving it a couple days without testing will tell you for sure if your having progression xx


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I've tested again this morning and there is still a line, but not as obvious. (I always drink wine whenever i go anywhere so testing so i know not to drink as i usually still drink in the tww).

So here are my million photos of todays test. The test with 16/7 is yesterday, blank is this morning.


----------



## Lucy3

I still see today’s line. Are you going away today? So happy there’s no lockdown for you. Can’t wait for your next test!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Yeah we've gone away so no testing for a few days! Hopefully i come home to a nice dark line :) its definitely still there. Every other month the lines seem to have disappeared a bit more than this


----------



## Catmumof4

Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

My sister had heaps of cheapies! Woo. Took 2 when i got home on a 3hr hold and stark white :( not sure whats going on again. May test again later or tomorrow after work.


----------



## Lucy3

Oh bummer. But the cheapies take ages to get a line don’t they?


----------



## Skye75

Looks promising! Cheapies absolutely suck for early bfp's so I would just hold out till you get to use another FRER again :)

Best of luck!! xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test :)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Finally got a positive opk! Feel like ive been waiting around, cd18 today so a bit later than usual and struggling to get bd sessions in with the mad xmas rush etc. We're doing christmas eve with my husbands family tonight. Then onto my family tomorrow i get to meet my new niece! Eep im soxcited

Mery Christmas everyone!


----------



## NightFlower

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Finally got a positive opk! Feel like ive been waiting around, cd18 today so a bit later than usual and struggling to get bd sessions in with the mad xmas rush etc. We're doing christmas eve with my husbands family tonight. Then onto my family tomorrow i get to meet my new niece! Eep im soxcited
> 
> Mery Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1104976

Good luck and happy holidays


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

NightFlower said:


> Good luck and happy holidays

Thank you! 

I think the Maca must be helping a bit ive had heaps of ewcm this month in comparison to the nothing i usually get! Will keep taking it a few more cycles i think see if it stays improved.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad the Maca is helping. Good luck! :)


----------



## Loulou04

What maca are you taking if you don’t mind me asking? Also good luck


----------



## tdog

Good luck love xx


----------

